
[Freelancer] Looking for work - heroic
Hi All,<p>I am looking for a project to work on for the next 15-30 days. I am capable of making stuff in Rails, Javascript(web, or nodejs), Java(not spring, but things like distributed job processing with things like Gearman etc) and Android apps.<p>I can be found on GH @heroic.<p>Based in New Delhi.<p>PS: Could not post in seeking work thread(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11814829), hence this post.
======
vigneshrams
I am looking for developer for my project. If you are interesrted let me know
your Mail id please. Thanks

------
webtechgal
This might help too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11968954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11968954)

